# Auf welches dieser in Zukunft erscheinenden Adventures freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (5. Juli 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Exar-K (5. Juli 2005)

Ich will Blade Runner 2 sonst nix.
Der erste Teil ist immer noch mein Lieblingsadventure. Rätsel, Lösungswege, Endsequenzen und die bis heute ungeschlagene Atmosphäre sind imo noch das Beste, was ich in der Richtung gespielt habe.


----------



## Solon25 (5. Juli 2005)

<---- holt die Sonnenblume hervor und rupft 1 Blatt nach dem anderen raus: Fahrenheit, Runaway 2, Fahrenheit, Runaway 2, Fahrenheit, Runaway 2, Fahrenheit, Runaway 2.....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juli 2005)

Eindeutig Fahrenheit. Das Video eines andern Mags hat mich da doch extrem überzeugt. Das ist frischer Wind im Adventurebereich.


----------



## Look (5. Juli 2005)

[x] a vampire story - wenn schon den schon


----------



## Bonez (5. Juli 2005)

Runaway 2...

alternatvi Grim Fandango 2...ich will wissen wie es weiter geht


----------



## ich98 (5. Juli 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 05.07.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Eindeutig Fahrenheit. Das Video eines andern Mags hat mich da doch extrem überzeugt. Das ist frischer Wind im Adventurebereich.



jepp, genau das hat mich auch überzeugt.
Also [x] Fahrenheit.


----------



## Maexle (5. Juli 2005)

Bone natürlich.... ist ja schließlich von den Sam&Max-Machern


----------



## BlackDead (5. Juli 2005)

Bonez am 05.07.2005 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Runaway 2...
> 
> alternatvi Grim Fandango 2...ich will wissen wie es weiter geht





Ich auch obwohl es doch von Story-Ende es eigentlich nicht passen würde meine Meinung nach. 
Und ich will auch MI 5 oder das echte MI 3 von Ron Gilbert
Und auch einen zweiten Teil von DOTT
oder ein Adventure Vetreter von Indy


Aber ich habe auch mal auf Runaway 2 geklickt
bei Fahrneinheit warte ich auf eine Demo um mir einen Bild davon zu machen.
Warum wurde A Vamyrs Story nicht aufgeführt?   
Oder erscheint das erst 06 bitte nicht ich brauche Adventuers


----------



## babajager (6. Juli 2005)

BlackDead am 05.07.2005 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonez am 05.07.2005 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fahrenheit	08.Sept. '05
In 80 Tagen um die Welt	30. Sept '05
Tony Tough 2	Q3 2005
Myst V	Herbst 2005
Ankh	Sept. '05
Journey to the Center of the Moon	Sept. '05
Dreamfall	Q3 2005
Agatha Christie: Und dann gabs keines mehr	Q4 2005
Aura 2	Q4 2005
Runaway 2	Q4 2005
Legacy	2005
The Omega Stone 2	2005
Law & Order 3	2005
Jack the Ripper	2005
Lost Paradise	2005
Law & Order 4	2005
A Vampyre Story	Sommer 2006
Geheimakte Tunguska	Q2 2006
8	Q1 2007
Rhem 2	n.n.b.
The Collector	n.n.b.
Our Still Unnamed Project Joe	n.n.b.
Abducted	n.n.b.
Beneath a Steel Sky 2	n.n.b.
Fenimore Fillmore's Revenge	n.n.b.
Juniper Crescent	n.n.b.
Metronome	n.n.b.
Bone	n.n.b.

Ich will alle 

http://www.adventurecorner.de/release.php


----------



## Gr1Ng0 (13. Juli 2005)

lol
Jules Verne: Reise zum Mond
die lausigen prozent waren wohl ich 
solldas echt ein spiel werden ? 
*infoplz* *gg*


----------



## schmeissfliege (14. Juli 2005)

Gr1Ng0 am 13.07.2005 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> Jules Verne: Reise zum Mond
> die lausigen prozent waren wohl ich
> solldas echt ein spiel werden ?
> *infoplz* *gg*



Jo, nennt sich aber Reise zum Zentrum des Mondes... keine Ahnung ob das so der Hit wird. Ich hab auf jeden Fall für in 80 Tagen um die Welt gestimmt. Nicht nur, weil das mit der am nächsten liegende Releasetermin ist und mir momentan ein wenig das Spielematerial fehlt, sondern weil ich denke, dass das Spiel ne Menge Potential hat. Sherlock Holmes and the Silver Earring war schon ein Spiel,das ziemlich klasse war und auch wenn In 80 Tagen vom Spielprinzip ein bisschen anders wird, freu ich mich drauf. Ma schaun, wo da die etwas "anderen" Spielelemente angesiedelt sind und wie sich das ganze zu einem sinnvollen großen Ganzen zusammenfügt.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2005)

BlackDead am 05.07.2005 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wurde A Vamyrs Story nicht aufgeführt?
> Oder erscheint das erst 06 bitte nicht ich brauche Adventuers


Die Frage lautet doch: 





> Auf welches dieser in Zukunft erscheinenden Adventures...


Jahreszahl steht da nicht, also fehlt _A Vampire Story _


----------



## annon11 (16. Juli 2005)

SYSTEM am 05.07.2005 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Adventures ??


----------



## Solon25 (16. Juli 2005)

annon11 am 16.07.2005 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 05.07.2005 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denk mal drüber nach wie überflüssig dieser "Kommentar" ist....  :-o  Langeweile?


----------



## genickschuss (18. Juli 2005)

Monkey 5.... maniac mansion 3.... danke...

monkey5 bitte wiedre im wunderschönen comicstil aber mit einer engine ala alan wake oder so...(wenn es das hält was es grafisch verspricht)


----------



## JohnCarpenter (18. Juli 2005)

Schade, daß Simon the Sorcerer mit dem häßlichen 2ten Teil als 3D-Jump'n' Run so vor die Hunde ging.
Blade Runner fand ich auch gut. Ne würdige Umsetzung eines Kultfilmes.

Ich denke aber das Genre ist tot. Ein gutes Rollenspiel sollte Adventure-Elemente elegant verpackt und einiges mehr bieten.


----------



## lib (31. Juli 2005)

Auf jeden Fall Fahrenheit.
Die Demo hat einen hat mich trotz sonstiger Adventure-Skepsis total überzeugt.
Schön viele (sinnvolle) Innovationen bei einer filmreifen Präsentation.
Hoffentlich bleibt die Story so spannend, wie sie am Anfang ist.


----------



## HanFred (31. Juli 2005)

> Sherlock Holmes 2


hä?  
davon gibt's aber schon so einige.
mittlerweile freue ich mich auch v.a. auf Fahrenheit.


----------



## patch (3. August 2005)

Schonmal jemand was von Toonstruck gehört? Seit vielen Jahren gehört es schon zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsgames, die ich immer wieder gern rauskrame. Die Comic-Spielwelt und die irren Charakter ziehen mich immer wieder in ihren bann. Kommt irgendwann noch ein 2. Teil? Ich würde ihn sofort kaufen!


----------

